# Haters gunna Hate!



## drc (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is a recent FB conversation that I got a kick out of...

Lydia Njoroge-
Hey DRC Call Company, there's something about this photo that bothers me. Would you please take it down? Thanks.

Respond to Lydia's request
Today

7:25am
DRC Call Company
I assume that you don't know the 1st thing about what type of bird that is, or its current population situation.
Get informed. Then you'll have some respect. 
You're welcome.

Here is the picture -


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I agree that the picture is in poor taste.

Would it be in good taste to post a picture of a carp that I had just pulverized with a hammer? I mean c'mon, it's just a carp...they're not even protected.

It doesn't matter what the population is, it comes off as sadistic.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

no worse than the pdog pictures or videos. It is simple if you don't like it don't look. Just like the cry babys that don't like seeing dead deer in the back of a truck. As a kid I loved walking around during deer season and seeing them. Tired of this pc bullsh!t

face book sucks


----------



## GGTB (Jun 20, 2012)

Anas Strepera said:


> I agree that the picture is in poor taste.
> 
> Would it be in good taste to post a picture of a carp that I had just pulverized with a hammer? I mean c'mon, it's just a carp...they're not even protected.
> 
> It doesn't matter what the population is, it comes off as sadistic.


You have the right to think the picture is in poor taste. You have the right to vocalize that belief.

I, however, have the right to, politely or not, ask that you piss up a rope.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool pic, but i could see how some might be offended by gloryfying the kill with this type of picture.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Way to much Political Correctness in the world.

Seriously, who gives a crap. Our country needs to wake up and worry about something important.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Way to go DRC. You're proudly following in the footsteps of Jeff Foiles. He made this crap popular ten years ago.

Way to respect the game you pursue. Why stop with something only this tacky? Why not just empty your magazine into a dead bird on the ground and post that up. It'd be way more mutilated and "cool."


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I should have read this one before. Looks like someone got a solid shot off on that critter. It was probably dead in that photo. I need to take more pictures of the stuff I shoot and hit with the pickup. Yes the hole is basically a cone shape to the other side. This yote basically got stiff and fell over when shot. In this case curiosity got the best of it.



One for the duck, coyote and just because.

In a fight between Batman and Darth Vader, the winner would be Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris puts his pants on one leg at a time, just like the rest of us. The only difference is, then he kills people.

Everybody loves Raymond. Except Chuck Norris.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Anas, how are these guys following in the footsteps of Jeff Foils? Seems like whenever I seen a winchester/Federal/heavy shot commercial they're always showing footage of birds getting pounded or a broad head commercial showing a buck taking an arrow. Are these companies also following in his footsteps? I don't think drc is breaking any laws with their pic. Maybe you need to give up hunting and take up sewing or something, less for you to b!tch about.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

140 amax 259 yards he thought he was safe just poking his head out of the ground now mr. pdog has a headache


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Sweet guys

Blah, blah, blah...

#boring


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

You guys are so effing cutting edge with your risque pics.

#cliche


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

C'mon Anas, answer my question. Or are you unable to to come up with a decent answer.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

just for you Anus


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

People said:


>


Some stats. Shot at 596yds. Coyote was walking right to left slowly. Each step put him a little farther out. Wind was clearly not that bad. He was hit with a 220gr MK shot at a MV of 3000ish.


----------

